# Wanted: Schwinn Paramount track adjustable stem and handlebars



## labile (Sep 8, 2020)

Hello,

as per title, I'm looking for a pre WWII Schwinn Paramount adjustable stem and Torrington handlebars.
Only in good original condition, no polished components

I'm located in Italy.

Thanks in advance


----------



## labile (Sep 24, 2020)

up, still looking


----------



## KevinBrick (Nov 30, 2020)

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=154219642429


----------



## labile (Nov 30, 2020)

I need this one


----------



## cyclingday (Feb 10, 2021)

@labile 
There’s one on eBay right now.
Check with @onecatahula
He should be able to set you up.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Mar 29, 2021)

Why not contact @lgrinnings ?  He has one at a great deal!  









						Reduced - Prewar Schwinn Paramount racing stem and sweet early bars | Sell - Trade: Bicycle Parts, Accessories, Ephemera
					

Here's a nice prewar Schwinn Paramount racing stem with early French? randonneur style aluminum bars. This setup came off a 1939 frame. Bars and stem are both 7/8". Stem has a couple of chrome issues with wrinkling on the shaft and some spots of chrome loss on the extension and neck junction...




					thecabe.com


----------



## labile (Mar 29, 2021)

New Mexico Brant said:


> Why not contact @lgrinnings ?  He has one at a great deal!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm still waiting for a reply by him.
Anyway I'm looking more for the complete set


----------

